# snow in Tahoe @ Christmas/NYE??



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Taking a major chance. Tahoe really didn't get going until February this year and late starts are more often the norm. Condition were not very good this year, or the previous two if memory serves me correct. Right now Tahoe is the place to be. December-January not so much. For that time frame I would look at Colorado or Utah for a chance at better snow conditions. No matter where you go, the Christmas-New Year's week is very early season and you can get skunked. Very few if any ski areas will be 100% open at that time. Not to say you can't get great conditions. That happens frequently. Resorts are typically in the 70-90% open range at that time. The base is still too thin to open up the terrain that takes a lot of snow before it can open.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Mammoth is the only place that I'd say has a chance.


----------



## Zebra (Nov 19, 2008)

Where's Mammoth?


----------



## Zebra (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks for the info.. I spent Christmas at Lake Placid/Whiteface in upstate NY and it was great, snowed everyday and had a good base too. Maybe I'll look into going back there again or perhaps Colorado.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I wouldn't count on Lake Placid/Whiteface having good conditions either. This year was highly unusual for the area.

Mammoth is in California, and pretty much suffers from the same as Tahoe. 

Utah and Colorado are really the best bets. The higher elevations, allow them to make plenty of snow, and usually at that time storms are frequently hitting the area. The colder temps allow good snow to stick around longer too. 

Plus, Whiteface/Placed terrain doesn't even't compare to what you have out west.


----------



## Zebra (Nov 19, 2008)

I guess it's going to be somewhere in Colorado then unless I'd be virtually guaranteed good conditions in Canada or somewhere...


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

i was in Whistler for Festivus. I had a blast, but the snow wasn't the greatest. But it was a blast.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I guess I should also throw in Jackson Wyoming. Jackson Hole and Targhee have the higher elevations to help keep the snow around.

I really don't know Canada. My guess would be somewhere around Revelstoke or Golden would be the place to be. So Revelstoke Mountain or Kicking Horse. Pemberton area gets a ton of snow, I don't know what resorts are in the area. The Monashees is another range that gets nailed.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Zebra said:


> thanks for the info.. I spent Christmas at Lake Placid/Whiteface in upstate NY and it was great, snowed everyday and had a good base too. Maybe I'll look into going back there again or perhaps Colorado.


The East is real hit or miss. I was lucky enough to catch that killer wave of snow that hit right before Christmas. Two feet at Killington, it was pretty nice! Unfortunately, I've hit New Hampshire, Placid, Vermont, and Utah since that storm and haven't had a powder day that even compared. Though, the east has had pretty good Decembers the past two years. (Compare that to previous years when mountains were Bare in mid-january with 60 degree temps!)

Good luck with your plans. If nothing else, Colorado will be a nice change of scenery and a completely different riding experience than Placid. (Placid touts a bigger vert than Vail, but it just doesn't compare.)


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

From my experience, Mammoth has the same general conditions as Tahoe, only with the slight chance of actually looking nasty with high speed winds of the kind that could knock you down even just walking. I don't know if it's bad luck or what, but the last two times we went to Mammoth, conditions were horrible: high winds, overcast... which means the slopes would be icy/hard and sometimes is hard to see with all the snow blowing everywhere (you'll lose your group or go down the wrong run). But this doesn't mean that Mammoth doesn't get good days, I'm just saying that you could be flipping a coin.


----------

